# Icelandic: fólk ... þeir/þær/þau



## Gavril

Sæl,

Is it possible to use a plural pronoun such as _þeir/þær/þau _to refer back to _fólk_ (a singular noun), or can only the pronoun _það_ be used to refer to _fólk_?

For ex., if you wanted to say, "Some people cry when they don't get what they want", could this be translated

_Sumt fólk grætur þegar fá *þau *ekki það sem *þau*__ vilja._

or, is it only grammatical to say, "_... Þegar fær _*það *_ekki það sem _*það*_ vill"_?

Takk


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

I'll just quote from Oddur Ólafsson's _Gott mál_ (Handbook for Icelandic menntaskóli students, easily found on google):



> *Fólkið - það eða þau?
> *
> Stundum eru menn í vafa um hvaða fornafn skuli notað þegar talað er um fólk. Sumir segja: Skólafólk þarf að lesa vel. Annars ná þau ekki góðum árangri. – Hér þarf að huga að málvenjunni. Þótt „fólk“ sé af báðum kynjum, er hér notað fornafnið það. Á þessu hafa margir flaskað.


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

For the same reasons, you have to conjugate the verbs for a singular subject as well (Sumt fólk *grætur* þegar það *fær*... etc).

On the other hand, you can very well say: Sumir gráta þegar þeir fá ekki það sem þeir vilja. As you can see, Oddur uses this construction in his explanation (Sumir segja) and it's very common to use the masculine plural to refer to a group of people when you mean to talk about people in general, rather than the word _fólk_ at all (_sumir_ instead of _sumt fólk__, __margir_ instead of _margt fólk_, _fáir_ instead of _fátt fólk_, etc).


----------



## Alxmrphi

Yeah, SB has given the correct answer. It is, however, the prescriptive answer. Descriptive answers are wildly variable among people (precisely because, not being official, people tend to disagree). I wouldn't suggest using it - but I don't think you should be shocked if you do come across examples where this is not the case. Especially younger speakers will probably want to make this tendency. Sometimes grammar-external reasoning is employed when choosing what pronouns is being referred to. It's for that reason why you have *þau* used to refer back to_ foreldrar _- when it is masculine in the plural (but neuter in the singular) or also when you let real-world gender interfere with collective nouns and say "_Krakkarnir voru þreytt_" (which is not to be recommended, but established and expected - according to Icelandic linguists - such as specifically naming individuals in a known-group):



> þar sem um karlkynsnafnorð er að ræða er eðlilegt samkvæmt málvenju að nota karlkyn fleirtölu af fornafninu.  Að mati Höskuldar  Þráinssonar (2005:518) er hins vegar hægt að nota bendivísun og hvorugkyn fleirtölu af fornafninu ef _krakkarnir_ hafa verið nefndir á nafn áður í samtalinu



So, there are two possibilities going on - social and grammatical reference. The grammatical reference is considered the correct one and the one to be advised, but you'll often see such other agreement patterns that are governed by what has been named as 'social gender', whether that is gender differences, or as in this case, number differences.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Another note:


> _Sumt fólk grætur þegar fá *þau *ekki það semþau vilja.
> or, is it only grammatical to say, "... Þegar fær *það *ekki það sem það vill__"__?__*
> *_


*Þ**egar *is both an adverb and a conjunction. When it is an adverb it means 'already' but when it is a conjunction it means 'when'.
You're using it in the 'when' sense, which means it's a conjunction, therefore it introduces a new clause, in which the subject comes first and the verb has to be in second position in that clause. Just something to be aware of. 

So, it should be: _þegar *þau fá / *__Þegar *það *__*fær*..._


----------



## KarenRei

Kannski var hann að hugsa um _„Sumir gráta þegar* fengið er* ekki það sem þeir vilja.“_


----------



## Merkurius

Mín skoðun er sú að það ætti alltaf að vera „það“ fyrir fólk (því fólk er et. hvk.)
Athugið samt!
1.


> _Sumt fólk grætur þegar það fær *þau *ekki það semþað vill__.
> Gavril_


2.


> _„Sumir gráta þegar* fengið er* ekki ekki er fengið það sem þeir vilja
> KarenRei_


Mér finnst samt nr. 2 smá furðuleg setning, mér þætti betra að segja 





> Sumir gráta þegar þeir fá ekki það sem þeir vilja.


----------



## Alxmrphi

KarenRei said:


> Kannski var hann að hugsa um _„Sumir gráta þegar* fengið er* ekki það sem þeir vilja.“_


Auk þess sem þegur hefur verið sagt vil ég benda á eitthvað sem getur verið gagnlegt varðandi þessa umröðun. Þessi umröðun getur gerst þegar það er frumlagseyða og eru til _neitun_ (ekki) / sagnfylling sem er lýsingarorð eða lýsingarháttur nútíðar/þátíðar.

*Ekki *fær forgangsrétt -> þá *sagnfylling sem er lýsingarorð* -> þá *lýsingarháttur nútíðar/þátíðar*.

Ég vona að þetta útskýri leiðréttingu Merkurius.


----------



## KarenRei

Takk fyrir leiðréttinguna.


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Alxmrphi said:


> ... "_Krakkarnir voru þreytt_" ...


This, I've never seen/heard. You'll encounter it rarely or never.


----------



## KarenRei

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> This, I've never seen/heard. You'll encounter it rarely or never.



Af því að það er rangt að segja eða af því að sjáldan verða krakkar þreyttir?


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Vegna þess að orðið _krakkarnir_ er karlkynsorð og þetta hjómar eins og ískur á krítartöflu. 

Ég myndi til dæmis alltaf segja _bílstjórinn er feit*ur*_ burtséð frá því hvort _hann_ sé karl eða kona.


----------



## Merkurius

Verð að vera 100% sammála NMMIG hér. Þetta er eins og ískur á krítartöflu, algjörlega óháð því sem málfræðingar segja.
Krakkarnir eru kk. orð og ÞEIR eru frumlagið, því er skiljanlegt að sagnorðið aðlagist frumlaginu.


----------

